# Nikon D300 autofocus beep



## NE-KID (Nov 3, 2012)

Guys & Ladies,

I recently purchased a Nikon D300 in excellent used condition and the previous owner turned the auto focus beep tone off I tried resetting the custom settings and it didn't work so what is next hard resetting? If so how do I do so? I asked the guy who I bought it from isn't much help at all..He told me to look in the menu settings he's not sure what function it is.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 3, 2012)

Manual?


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 3, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Manual?



Yes the big white book?


----------



## SCraig (Nov 3, 2012)

AHotPhototaker said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Manual?
> ...


Page 281 of .....


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 3, 2012)

SCraig said:


> AHotPhototaker said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



How many pages they are.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 3, 2012)

AHotPhototaker said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > AHotPhototaker said:
> ...


OK ... READ page 281 of the D300 owner's manual for the answer to your question.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 5, 2012)

I ran into the same problem the other day. I also bought a clean, used D300. Love it!!!
The beep only comes on with the "S" selection on the autofucos switch. If it's on "C" it will not beep.


----------

